

IRSCC: Compile C code into tax forms - bkase
https://bitbucket.org/wgunther/irscc

======
frozenport
Show me an example!

~~~
bkase
Not my project, so I can't update the repo. Here's a simple way to see an
example:

    
    
      # clone and then  
      make && ./irscc test/main.c
      open a.pdf

